# leupold acaidia binocs??



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying the leupold 10 x 42 binocs. Does anyone have some opinions on these? Any input will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone?
Can anyone recomend some binoculars under $200?


----------



## Bloominghunter2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just purchased the leupolds u are referring to in 10 x 42 and I am pleased with my purchase. I look at several other Binos in the same price range and felt like these were the best in my opinion. I hope this helps you.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

I got the same pair from Wal Mart at Christmas time. The ring that is at the eye end of the tube came loose on the first day. I went to Eagle Optics website and for less money I got the bushnell excursion EX. They are far clearer with a much better build than the low end Leopold's in my opinion and I did give both a fair trial. The bushnell Excursion EX is an AWESOME value!


----------



## tacker (Jun 13, 2008)

i got mine before our 3d shoots started. i love mine. had a shoot in hard rain and it didn't hurt a thing. you can't go wrong with these for the price.


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your input. Has anyone heard anything about the leupold mojaves? Do you think it would be worth the extra money?


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of the mojaves and they are excellant. Probably, the last pair I'll ever have to buy! They are worth every penny-muck better than the lower end stuff.


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

And the treestand camo matches my bow too!!!


----------



## 3rd Generation (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the mojaves 8X42 and think they are fantastic, as a friend of mine put it "it is like going from 2D to 3D". Also, when buying bino's remember that with magnification bigger isn't always better. Depending on your terrain and other factors 10X might be to much.


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

Where optics are concerned, you get what you pay for. The quality is reflected in the price. MHO.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 4, 2009)

I stumbled on a 8x42 denali, by Eagle optics, Its actually a birdwatching binoc. Waterproof, shockproof, no fog. pretty incredible binocs for $175


----------

